# Revolution for rabbits



## rabbitlover08 (Dec 17, 2017)

I was recently prescribed the Purple Dog Revolution (5-10 lbs) for my two pet rabbits. I always believed that the kitten/puppy or basic cat Revolution was the recommended type to administer for rabbits as they have sensitive skin etc. However the Vet assured me it's all the same and would be fine. My one rabbit developed hair loss at the site where the Revolution was applied and a sore/scab on her skin. 

I contacted the Revolution company and was told that the Kitten/Puppy Revolution was also best for rabbits. Before I speak with my vet. Has anybody here administered the dog kind for rabbits without issues? Is it common for any kind to be prescribed for rabbits? Is it common to have hair loss and a wound develop from the administration of the drug?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 18, 2017)

Its all the same drug
Rabbits shoud be given a dose of revolution at 18mg/kg and often the puppy kitten vials are actually under dosing rabbits.
Rabbits have a much faster metabolism then dogs and cats hence why they require a stronger dose.
Revolution is safe used even way over that dose.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 18, 2017)

The lost fur and scab was probably an idiopathic (aka random circumstance) reaction to Revolution, which is fairly common in ALL species. I would say avoid Revolution in that specific bunny in the future if possible, but for all other rabbits, like Watermelons said, it's a fairly common prescription.


----------



## rabbitlover08 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## JBun (Dec 20, 2017)

If you are reluctant to try the revolution again, ivermectin can be used instead when treating for mites. When using the injectable liquid, I prefer to give it orally instead of by injection.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 21, 2017)

Remember no ivermectin for vienna marked or dutch rabbits


----------



## squidpop (Dec 22, 2017)

The dog revolution is more concentrated than the cat revolution. 

dog revolution is 120mg/ml
cat is 60/mg/ml

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyqNwCCRSq8&t=10s[/ame]
its on this video

But it is the same ingredient dog one is more concentrated. 

So if you use the more concentrated dog one in a smaller dose of course. 

Ive dosed all my rabbits with Revolution
including 8 week old babies before going to homes. 

None had a reaction

I used the cat one. My rabbits are small under 3 pounds so cat one is easier to get the dosage right. 

Maybe the more concentrated dog one can make a burn I dont know.


----------

